# Gender of my loaches.



## cerda911 (Oct 2, 2012)

Im new here and im not sure if this is the right section but Im gonna ask anyway. I need help finding the gender of my 2 Black Kuhli Loaches that I've had for about 6 months now.

Both Loaches in the pictures are different

Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Loaches are almost impossible to sex unless you know what to look for. I can't help on that one.


----------

